# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  problems :(

## F-Flame

Pershendetje jam 22 vjeq jam 1.70 cm dua te di nese dikush nga ju ka njohuri se si mund te zgjatem ne ket mosh qe jam? Nese mund dikush do ta falenderoja shum sepse gjatesin e kam kompleks ne kok qe nuk me hiqet dot ju falemindert

----------

